# Lighting advice



## Leanneburls (Jun 19, 2011)

I've just got my hedgie a viv, but it's a dark wood one and because of the shape of my living room I don't think he will recieve the required 12 hrs daylight he needs. I'm wanting to put a light inside but I'm unsure which to use/buy and also what bulbs and wattage are suitable for hedgies?? I'm awaiting on a heat mat and thermo I've ordered online to be delivered so he's still in his zoozone for now but want it set up for him. Advice needed please x


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I just use a regular floor lamp with a compact flourescent light bulb in mine since they last longer (I think it's the equivalent of a 60W bulb). I have the lamp on an electrical timer so that it turns on and off at the desired time each day automatically. You can get the timers from any hardware store or place that sells lamps.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't have that kind of set up personally but I have heard of people using under the cabinet lighting for kitchens


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Putting a florescent lamp right in the cage is not a good idea as sometimes those lights buzz and the buzzing would drive hedgie nuts. A distance away is fine so a desk lamp beside or in front of the cage would work.


----------



## Leanneburls (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for the help x


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Putting a florescent lamp right in the cage is not a good idea as sometimes those lights buzz and the buzzing would drive hedgie nuts. A distance away is fine so a desk lamp beside or in front of the cage would work.


Er, just in case that was in reference to mine - and the wording of my post does make it look like that's what I said... (I blame the early morning and being tired! ) I don't have the lamp *in* his pen. The lamp is about 6 ft. tall and just stands on the floor in the room a few feet away from his pen. I'm sure he'd wonder what the heck I was thinking if I tried to drop it in there with him. :lol:


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

Should the lamp be shining directly into/on the cage during the day? Or should it be to the side/general direction only?


----------

